# Moving from The Netherlands to Dubai



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi! We are planning to move to Dubai in the first week of November. We will need to organize our own move and are looking for an appartment in Dubai Marina as we will work in Internet City. I havea couple of questions;

- we will be visiting next week for a couple of days; would it make sense to already do some viewings or will this be way to early?
- how long should we plan to stay in temporary housing if we start looking right awY for an appartment when we arrive in November?
- we will rent out our house in NL so we are looking to only bring personal items, our bed and the cat. Does anyone know what kind of price we can approximately expect to pay for say 10 to 15 boxes and 4 suitcases plus 2 paintings and our double bed?
- I know there are some towers in the Marina that are of better quality then others, can anyone advise on the better options? We are looking to pay 150k AED per year maximum for a minimum 2 bedroom appartment.

Many thanks for the advice!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are planning to visit Dubai, you should definitely start looking at apartments. It would be too early to sign a lease as most landlords would be unwilling to wait that long for a tenant to move in (though no harm in asking) but it would give you an idea of the quality, type and price of accommodation. You'll also get to know the area and pick out the buildings that you like the most, hence making your search a lot easier when you move permanently. You would need your residence visa to lease an apartment and get utility connections and would need to pay a deposit with a cheque drawn on a UAE account - these will probably stop you leasing an apartment until you've moved here.

On the assumption that you do a few viewings on your holiday and therefore know what you want, allow about 1 - 2 weeks to find an apartment (I found my current apartment in one day but it takes a bit longer if you're new and still finding your way around). If your residence permit is not yet ready, your employer will need to provide you with a letter to state that it's being processed. Most landlords and DEWA (utilities provider) will accept this. Is your employer not providing you with temporary accommodation for a few weeks when you arrive?

For that budget, you will have no trouble finding a good apartment. I haven't lived in the Marina for over a year, so will let someone who lives there advise on the buildings you should be looking at. You can also do a search on the forum in the meantime - there are loads of recommendations in some of the older threads.


----------



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Maz, thats really helpfull advise. I suppose I am now to find some reliable agents that can help us set up viewings. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Izzy77 said:


> Thanks Maz, thats really helpfull advise. I suppose I am now to find some reliable agents that can help us set up viewings.
> 
> Thanks!


Hello there!

Maz covered some good points, but a couple of clarifications............

A letter from your employer regarding the visa will do for the DEWA, this is not legally enough to rent an apartment, and can be trouble for all concerned. Also most of the properties you will be looking at in that range will be expecting 1 cheque, 2 at most. This means in effect you will be paying up front. This can be a big problem if you do not know about it.

Good towers in the Marina are anything by Emaar (bit small), trident (expensive) or Cayen (hard to find). I would ignore JBR and look on the Palm instead, as you can't get closer to Media city.

PM me if you want to see an apartment or 2 on the Palm


----------



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Bigjimbo , I send you an email for the viewings. I have actually been doing some research this morning into the Palm apartments and I very much like what I see! Oceane looks very nice with all the amenities. Shoreline also looks ok. 

The question still lingering in my mind is around the availability of places to have a coffee, shops and restaurants. Does anyone know how that is today?

Thanks!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Shorelines is good for that! I will show you on Wednesday!


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*as for your cat*

Hi I notice that you are moving your cat too, just a small bit of advice, call "Jet My Pet" as they are the cheapest and MOST RELIABLE, the guy that you need to speak to is Steve


----------



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks vastmassive, I am indeed speaking to Steve!


----------

